# Apple TV + Films en HD



## thebert (21 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Je souhaite faire l'acquisition d'un Mac Book et d'un Apple TV.
En effet, le concept de pouvoir envoyer ses films stockés sur Mac vers mon système Home Cinema (sur lequel j'aurais branché l'Apple TV) sans câble m'attire beaucoup.

Voici donc mes questions :

- si j'ai un film sur mon disque dur du Macbook, est-il visionnable immédiatement via l'Apple TV ou doit-il y avoir une conversion ITunes ? Combien de temps la conversion prend-elle ? Une synchro ? Combien de temps la synchro prend-elle ?
- est-ce que cela fonctionne avec les films HD (format mkv) ? le WIFI g est-il trop lent ? le son 5.1 est-il bien retransmis ?

Vous l'aurez compris je recherche un système me permettant de visionner immédiatement des films en HD et son numérique 5.1 stockés sur mon PC sans conversion et sans câble. Si vous avez des idées, merci.

Tony


----------



## whereismymind (22 Novembre 2007)

Pour le streaming en WiFi, ça va dépendre de la qualité de ton réseau. Mais surtout, il faut que tu saches que l'Apple TV ne lit AUCUN autre format que les formats Apple habituels comme le MOV et le H264 notamment.

Pas de AVI, MKV, WMV donc ça passe par des conversions obligatoires qui prennent plus ou moins de temps selon la machine utilisée.

iTunes ne pourra pas te faire ces conversions là, il te faut un logiciel comme MPEGStreamclip ou iSquint.

EDIT: Il existe des bidouilles pour modifier l'AppleTV mais quand je m'étais renseigné il y a quelques, ça passait par l'ouverture du boitier ... Ca a peut être changé. Fait quelques recherches.


----------



## pim (23 Novembre 2007)

Pour les bidouilles, pas la peine de chercher trop loin :

Modifier son Apple TV, tuto en français

Attention c'est chaud comme manipulations, je dirais même que c'est à l'opposé du concept "sitôt branché sitôt opérationnel" de Apple TV.

Pour répondre plus en détail à tes questions, pour qu'une vidéo soit transférée sur Apple TV il faut que deux conditions soient satisfaites :

1/ Elle doit être incorporée dans ta bibliothèque iTunes ;

2/ Elle doit être encodée aux formats H264 ou MP4.

Tu peux déjà commencer à tout convertir et à te constituer une jolie bibliothèque iTunes bien classée sur ton PC !

Les deux logiciels cités par Whereismymind sont parfaits pour tout ré-encoder. iSquint en particulier est très rapide, convertir un film déjà en DivX prends moins de 20 minutes sur MacBook. Il peut traiter une liste de vidéos, ce qui permet de le faire travailler toute une nuit... ou même plus ! Le résultat est léger, les pixels se voient moins sur la télé que sur le Mac.

Pour info ripper un DVD avec Handbrake en H264 prends moins de 45 minutes sur MacBook.

Avec du Wifi en G, la synchronisation de Apple TV peut être... lassante ! Compter 10 minutes environ par Go à transférer ! Mais lors de la "première fois", il suffit de brancher un câble ethernet entre le Mac et Apple TV pour que ce dernier trouve tout seul comme un grand le plus court chemin ! Et inversement, une fois le câble débranché, Apple TV comprends que c'est terminé le TGV, c'est à nouveau TER. Donc pas besoin d'investir dans le Wifi N.

Ensuite, dans l'utilisation de "tous les jours", si tu es comme moi, ce sera évidemment le dernier film rajouté sur ton Mac que tu voudras immédiatement visionner sur ton Home Cinema... À ce moment là, pas de problème, car même si la synchro n'est pas terminée, le film apparaît néanmoins dans la liste des films sur Apple TV. Et tant que le Mac reste allumé, si tu lance la lecture du film, Apple TV se débrouillera pour te l'afficher. Apple TV interrompt la synchro en cours et passe automatiquement en streaming, en toute fluidité (on peut d'ailleurs l'utiliser uniquement dans ce mode, mais je trouve cela mieux de tout synchroniser pour pouvoir éteindre le Mac).

En revanche, je ne crois pas que le HD soit supporté, ni le son 5.1. Mais je ne m'y connais pas en HD ni en 5.1, moi j'en suis encore resté au DivX en 720 x 304 pixels, à 127 kbps et canal Stéréo. Je serais d'ailleurs heureux d'apprendre comment on fait pour avoir du HD pour l'image et du 5.1 pour le son ! Voici ce que l'on peut trouver sur le site d'Apple consacré à Apple TV :



			
				Caractéristiques techniques Apple TV a dit:
			
		

> Format vidéo H.264 jusqu'à 5 Mbits/s,  avec son encodé au format AAC-LC jusqu'à 160 kbits/s (résolution maximale : 1 280 x 720 pixels à 24 i/s, 960 x 540 pixels à 30 i/s)


----------



## jeromemac (24 Novembre 2007)

whereismymind a dit:


> Pour le streaming en WiFi, ça va dépendre de la qualité de ton réseau. Mais surtout, il faut que tu saches que l'Apple TV ne lit AUCUN autre format que les formats Apple habituels comme le MOV et le H264 notamment.
> 
> Pas de AVI, MKV, WMV donc ça passe par des conversions obligatoires qui prennent plus ou moins de temps selon la machine utilisée.
> 
> ...



juste en passant, le mov et H264 ne sont pas des formats "apple", mais des formats *utilisés* par apple... 
H264
MP4
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/QuickTime


----------

